# [SOLVED] Brother HL-5250 sometimes won't print



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This printer is just a year old, and it's acting up. This week sometimes it will print all day, the next day it will stop printing, and if I turn it off and give it a rest for maybe up to 5 minutes it wil start printing again. I tried troubleshooting this printer and for real, I tried diff. things. I changed the network cable, even moved to a diff port, changed and moved the cable from the switch bec. I thought it's network issue, it worked for a couple of days then it's back to the original issue. The memory of this printer is 256mb. The lights on the printer itself are all normal, nothing blinking.

Any help and advice is very much appreciated. Thanks in advance.:wave:

RD


----------



## masterjed (Jul 25, 2009)

*Re: Brother HL-5250 sometimes won't print*

Try updating the printer driver and examine the changes.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Brother HL-5250 sometimes won't print*

thanks masterjed, currently it is working again, but I will update the driver.


----------



## ThePistonDoctor (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Brother HL-5250 sometimes won't print*

Sounds like the network card in the printer is on its way out. Also what application are you printing from? If it's a dos app to an LPT1 port you may be being auto-disconnected by Windows, in which case you can disable by using the command net config /server autodisconnect:-1


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Brother HL-5250 sometimes won't print*

It's all windows apps "thepistondoctor", so far it has been printing ok for 2 days now. It would just stop printing out of nowhere.


----------



## ThePistonDoctor (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Brother HL-5250 sometimes won't print*

if it is all apps, then I'd venture to say it's the network card in the printer. Brother is a generic brand and does not use the best quality parts so it wouldn't surprise me.


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Brother HL-5250 sometimes won't print*

you can also try to set a static ip address into the printer.

Press the go button 4 times to get a report printed and on the 3rd page youll find the IP address. Put this address into your internet browser and click ok.

Go to network configuration choose username admin password access.

Go to the IP address choose static and put an IP within DHCP range. the Range is usually within your subnet mask 255.255.255.0, so for an exemple if your router IP is 192.168.1.0 you could select 192.168.1.50 and up, this way you will not interfere with the dhcp distribution of IP adresses.

Once you have selected the static IP go to your printer drivers, go properties, ports, add a port, standard TCP/IP. Select by IP address put the IP you selected and click ok.


If your problem is not with the hardware card its most likely an IP conflict since its a problem that come and go. Kicking the printer out of the DHCP and giving it its own address will most likely fix the issue.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Brother HL-5250 sometimes won't print*

Hi godspeeed, thanks for your input. All our networked printers have static IP assigned. I am thinking of assigning a new IP address maybe you're right that it might be conflicting with our DHCP scope.


----------



## ThePistonDoctor (Mar 2, 2009)

*Re: Brother HL-5250 sometimes won't print*

^good point. I've had that happen before. Usually if that happens though you will have someone on the other end complaining that Windows is warning them of an "ip conflict"


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

*Re: Brother HL-5250 sometimes won't print*

I know it because it gave me a headache when someone plugged a playstation 3 on the network without warning me.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*Re: Brother HL-5250 sometimes won't print*

I changed the static IP to a diff one so far so good, I wouldn't know if the issue has been resolved not until earlier of next week and if it works, I'll mark this thread solved.

thanks guys!


----------

